# MOZART MEETS JAZZ in NYC 3/30



## classicool

What: 
New York's Nova Philharmonic presents an innovative program as Mozart's classical orchestra meets contemporary jazz quartet in a unique arrangement of "A Little Night Music." Visionary maestro Dong-Hyun Kim conducts the orchestra who will face off against the Paul Joseph Quartet. Keeping with the jazz theme, violinist and composer Gregor Huebner will perform his "Concerto con Violin Latina." And underscoring the relationship between old and new will be a performance of Joel Mandelbaum's "The Past is Now."

When: 
March 30th, 7:15pm for pre-concert lecture, concert begins at 8pm

Where: 
Good Shepherd-Faith Presbyterian Church
152 W. 66th St., New York, NY 10023
(Lincoln Center area) 
1 train at 66th St.-Lincoln Center

Program:
Mozart Meets Jazz: Mozart's Eine Kleine Nachtmusik plus jazz arrangement by Paul Joseph
Concerto con Violin Latina (Huebner)
Ground Zero (Huebner)
The Past is Now (Mandelbaum)

Tickets:
$20, $10 seniors/students http://www.classictic.com/NVP

Website:
www.novaphilharmonic.org


----------



## Cnote11

If I lived anywhere close to New York City I'd have at it.


----------



## classicool

Thanks, Cnote11. But people are coming in from Portugal and Germany. You're probably not farther than that! But we do greatly appreciate the sentiment.


----------



## Cnote11

I happen to live 11,621 miles from New York City, which is three times as far as Portugal and Germany. I do wish you all the best, however.


----------



## kv466

Really,...there's someone flying in here from Portugal and Germany here every day for some art exhibit or other. Not to mention the flux when there's a good jazz and classical concert. They even come in from Mississippi for those!


----------

